# See How Long It Would Take To Crack Your Password



## SifuPhil (May 1, 2014)

With all of the recently-renewed mania over having a strong password for your Internet use I thought that this password-tester site would be useful. You enter your password in the box and it instantly computes how long it would take for your "typical hacker" to break it.

The site is encrypted, so no worries about putting your password there.

*zxcvbn tests*

My main password, as well as my secondary ones (I have 2 dozen or so) all tested as taking "Forever" to crack, so I think - or at least hope! - that I'm good to go right now.


----------



## Warrigal (May 1, 2014)

> The site is encrypted, so no worries about putting your password there.



No thanks :lofl:

Once you get the first three characters of mine it easy to get the rest.
I don't really care.

It's like locks on the house. They only keep out the amateurs.
And me when I forget my key.

The professionals have all the tools, including half a house brick.


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 2, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## That Guy (May 2, 2014)




----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2014)

Mine is fairly secure..



crack time (seconds): 130709.25crack time (display): 3 days


----------



## That Guy (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Michael. (May 4, 2014)

.



.​


----------



## That Guy (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Mirabilis (May 6, 2014)

That Guy said:


>



omg too funny


----------



## Rainee (Jul 2, 2014)

My password takes centuries and scores 4 .. don`t use it any more though .. might do something similar ..


----------

